# Rio pumps



## Age of Aquariums

I have 2 Rio 600s and 1 Rio 800, Personally I don't like Rio pumps for to reasons: 1 I have had 2 short out and shock me and the fish, 2 They get very hot. Notice the rust on one, that is from a leak it got. Please comment.


----------



## Gump

Ive heard a lot of horror stories about rio, but i also have used them for a while with out problem. 

If the pump shorts and shocks you, your fish are fine as they arnt grounded. That is a little odd that there is rust on them. 

Also why is your pump so dirty? do you ever clean them or do maintenance on them? could be a big reason why yours dont last long.


----------



## Age of Aquariums

I do clean them, the salt crystals grow when its out of the water.


----------

